#ubuntu-in 2017-07-03
<sonu_nk> http://imgur.com/a/k8qmy  hi.. i can see there is no more option in System Setting
#ubuntu-in 2017-07-06
<ryzokuken> hi all!
<ryzokuken> anyone up? Needed a little help.
<RajRajRaj> ryzokuken: whats up?
<ryzokuken> RajRajRaj, wanted a decent linux laptop
<ryzokuken> could not find any
<RajRajRaj> what options do u have?
<ryzokuken> not many
<ryzokuken> Dell and Lenovo refused
<ryzokuken> all laptops with i7-7th have windows preinstalled
<ryzokuken> I have an option from ASUS
<ryzokuken> http://www.amazon.in/Asus-FX553VD-DM483-15-6-inch-i7-7700HQ-Graphics/dp/B06XJ4RMW7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1499366030&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+fx553vd
<u-la-la> [ Buy Asus FX553 FX553VD-DM483 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-7700HQ/8GB/1TB/Endless OS/2GB Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in ] - http://www.amazon.in
<ryzokuken> but this does not have an SSD
<RajRajRaj> ryzokuken:  i have used asus myself
<RajRajRaj> lenovo is great too
<RajRajRaj> asus sucks at support in india
<ryzokuken> lenovo says they don't have linux laptops with i7
<ryzokuken> someone told me dell can get you an ubuntu laptop if you can wait
<ryzokuken> but they said no too
<RajRajRaj> dell sucka at hardware quality
<ryzokuken> hmm
<RajRajRaj> what is your budget?
<ryzokuken> what should I buy?
<ryzokuken> under 80k is fine
<ryzokuken> the important thing is to find one that doesn't come with windows preinstalled
<RajRajRaj> checkout this list https://support.lenovo.com/in/en/solutions/pd031426
<ryzokuken> the budget is not a problem
<u-la-la> [ Linux for Personal Systems ] - https://support.lenovo.com
<ryzokuken> RajRajRaj, so all of these systems can be ordered with the mentioned linux variants?
<RajRajRaj> ryzokuken:  contact customer care once you made your list of choice
<ryzokuken> RajRajRaj, every single lenovo thinkpad seems really overpriced
<ryzokuken> are actual showroom rates different (I think they are)
<RajRajRaj> ryzokuken:  amazon prices are ok
<ryzokuken> RajRajRaj, E470 seems fine
<ryzokuken> it does not have an SSD as well, though
<RajRajRaj> ryzokuken:  do consider asus if you have some trusted repair shop near by you. http://www.amazon.in/Laptops-Asus-Computers-Accessories/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A1375424031%2Cp_89%3AAsus
<ryzokuken> I don't think I would go ahead and buy this for 70k though
<u-la-la> [ Amazon.in: Asus - Laptops: Computers & Accessories ] - http://www.amazon.in
<ryzokuken> ASUS offered the same specs with linux for 57k
<RajRajRaj> asus is great
<RajRajRaj> only support sucks
<ryzokuken> RajRajRaj, I have a few quite nearby
<RajRajRaj> if you know repair shops n have good contacts. just buy asus
<ryzokuken> 11-12 around the city, must be fine
<ryzokuken> about the SSD though
<ryzokuken> how much difference would an SSD make
<ryzokuken> what do you think?
<RajRajRaj> usually asus hardware quality is best so fraud shops steal parts from asus
<ryzokuken> https://www.asus.com/in/Laptops/ASUS-FX553VD/specifications/
<ryzokuken> this is what I had in mind
<u-la-la> [ ASUS FX553VD | Notebooks | ASUS India ] - https://www.asus.com
<ryzokuken> take a look
<RajRajRaj> ssd can make aroud 5000 - 10k rs difference
<RajRajRaj> Graphic
<RajRajRaj> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 , with 2GB GDDR5 VRAM  >>> not good i guess
<ryzokuken> Not a GPU power user, so its fine I guess
#ubuntu-in 2017-07-09
<n0body> hello guys
#ubuntu-in 2018-07-02
<cyb> hai
<cyb> #nc -lvp ip
#ubuntu-in 2020-07-03
<gargoyle1980>  what is a good resource for network related troubleshooting on ubuntu linux?
<gargoyle1980> pls help
